# Living...past, present, future



## SeaBreeze (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2013)

There is only The NOW.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 20, 2013)

That Guy said:


> There is only The NOW.



... but now the NOW is THEN ... wait ... shhhhh ... here it comes again ... DARN! Missed again - it's past now ... I look forward to when I can catch it ... but then, that would be the future ...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2013)

"Time exists so that everything doesn't happen at once." -- Albert (no, not the Fat One) Einstein


----------



## Anne (Apr 20, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> ... but now the NOW is THEN ... wait ... shhhhh ... here it comes again ... DARN! Missed again - it's past now ... I look forward to when I can catch it ... but then, that would be the future ...



Oh boy, isn't that the truth.....


----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2013)

In the Seventies, there was a surf magazine with a cartoon strip about a strange alien character that rode the breaking wave of time.  As it broke, the past was left in its wake and the future lie ahead.  When he kicked out, he was in the present.  There was a great T-shirt but it cost $5 and couldn't afford it . . . !


----------



## Knightofalbion (Apr 21, 2013)

The past makes the present. The present makes the future.

Be kind.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 21, 2013)

It's 2013 and counting.  Where's my flying car?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2013)

George, Jane, Judy, Astro, Elroy ...aahhh...the memories.  Want that dog walker!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 21, 2013)

Where would we be without Spacely Sprockets?


----------



## That Guy (Apr 21, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> George, Jane, Judy, Astro, Elroy ...aahhh...the memories.  Want that dog walker!!!



Not after the cat jumps aboard.  Help!  Jane!  Stop this crazy thing!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2013)

LOL, my cat would be safe and sound, embedded in my neck.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 19, 2018)

When she was 14 years old, our daughter ran away from home.  Well, actually, she drove a friend of hers to her sister's house because her father locked her out of her own home.  Her sister lives about 150 miles away. When we woke up in the morning and there was no car in the driveway, we called the police.  It turns out the friend is the daughter of a local sherriff  He said don't report hem as runaways.  Say they took the car without permission.  We did as he suggested.  Daughter dropped friend off at sister's house, then fell asleep in the reclining seats in the Volvo- not knowing she was parked in front of the house of another sheriff, who told her she was in trouble.  After a frantic phone call in which I told her to go with the nice policeman and we would pick her up in a few hours.  Hubby got a speeding ticket on way to Jacksonville.   On the way home I drove the Volve, hubby drove the chevy van.  We got a flat tire.  Hubby got home, no key. Had to take the front door off to get into the house.  We hitched a ride with tow truck driver.  On the radio was playing "Don't worry, Be happy".  Punishment consisted of a 1500 word essay on what she learned from the experience.  Later she used the essay in a speech class in college and got an A.  Moral of the story: you can't run away from your problems.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 19, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> ... but now the NOW is THEN ... wait ... shhhhh ... here it comes again ... DARN! Missed again - it's past now ... I look forward to when I can catch it ... but then, that would be the future ...



How about living in each moment, then?  That could keep a person rather busy, though. layful:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> ... but now the NOW is THEN ... wait ... shhhhh ... here it comes again ... DARN! Missed again - it's past now ... I look forward to when I can catch it ... but then, that would be the future ...



Oh you are a very funny man.
so cute  layful:


----------

